# X-Post - Pearl Izumi X-Alp Series shoes: Elevate vs. Launch II vs Summit



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

*X-Post from Apparel Forum*

*Request:* I'm looking for any feedback from someone who has had hands-on/feet-on experience with any, some or all of the above PZ X-Alp Series Shoes.

*Background:* I've been on PZ X-Alps Enduro's for about 8 years starting with the initial X-Alp offering all the way through the X-Alp Elite's. I've had 4 pairs since then. Hands down (or should I say feet down), I've felt they are the best damn HAB shoes money can buy for my feet. I've done untold day rides, bikepacks, AZT rides with plenty of HAB (Canelo Hills and Highline passages, I'm talking about you). The walkability on them is so good, I would wear them every day on my shift at the bikeshop and have all the comfort of a pair of trainers, tacky grip I needed on a polished concrete floor and support for standing all day working with customers.

*Problem/Need:* I can't find any Enduro's in my size right now and am in desperate need of a new pair. I have a pair of X-Alp Project Pro's...but I only use those for gravel grinding because; 1) The walkability sucks and, 2) The high heel back causes blisters if I walk in them. So I am steering away from anything resembling the Pro's in heel pocket design based on that alone. I've done a search but can't find specifically what I am looking for on this forum, or in online reviews. Most video reviews don't discuss/demonstrate walkablity or flexibility in a shoe while still claiming they have the best HAB potential.....which is a joke since that's what PZ says about the X-Alp Project Pro's....The Elevate/Launch/Summit line has me curious but without getting hands on them to see how they flex/compare to the Enduro's, I have no way of telling how they stack up

So...if you've had a chance to flex any or all of the titled shoes by PZ, speak now...and thanks!​


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

I picked up a pair of X Alp Launch ll but haven’t used them yet. Walking around the house in them they seem very comfy and appear to be a good blend of stiff / flex in the right places. 

I’ll wear them this weekend and se how they fare .


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks! To close the loop, I got some decent feedback on the AZ forum. Here is that link for anyone searching for similar info:

http://forums.mtbr.com/arizona/hab-shoes-can-cruise-canelos-1077669.html


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm in exactly the same boat. Used the Enduros for several years and have been super happy with them every step of the way. Finally the sole started splitting off so I went to go buy more, only to learn they've discontinued the line. After literally hours of scouring the internet I found the last year's model in my size and bought a pair.

None of the other lines seem to do what the Enduro does. They have good ventilation for hot days and quick drying. Good traction for HAB over rocks instead of deep cleats for mud. Somewhat flexible sole for walkability. All in a nice slim package that still fits into booties for nasty weather.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

I've been on X-Alp Elevates since they were first released, coming from Giro Terraduros. I find the Elevates are more like a hiking shoe than a cycling shoe. In fact, I walked the dog 3 miles the other day in them. Pedaling, they are not as stiff as even a cheap cycling shoe. I can definitely feel the flex in the foot plate when I stand up. The other issue is they get hot when the sun is on them, more so than any other shoe I've worn. I've done numerous water crossings and rain rides and the shoes seem to drain and dry out pretty quickly, even though they have minimal holes.

Other than carbon XC race shoes, the Terraduros are the only other bikepacking-like shoe I've worn. Comparing the two, I'd say the Terraduro is a hevay-duty cycling shoe and the X-Alp Elevate is a hiking shoe with SPD cleats on the bottom. If you're looking for a tough; but flexy cycling shoe with good hike-a-bike ability, then the Elevate is a good choice.


----------

